# Bird breeding/hatching question



## Shadow cat (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey there im in need of your help and advice once again. I have a mated pair of rock doves one is unreleasable the other is but since they have bonded i didnt release the boy. They have mated a couple times i know this because they live in my room and i have been on the lookout for eggs and i have fake ones because i dont need anymore birds lol. I started thinking maybe one bird may be sterile cause eggs never appeared days after the matings, just hopeful i guess. Anyway i havnt been paying proper attention to them for the last 7 or so days and today i noticed her sitting on 2 eggs and i have no idea when they were laid. My questions are is it too late to toss them? I am also worried about her cause shes underweight what can i give to plump her up ?
Any advice is very appreciatted. Thanks.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Shadow cat said:


> Hey there im in need of your help and advice once again. I have a mated pair of rock doves one is unreleasable the other is but since they have bonded i didnt release the boy. They have mated a couple times i know this because they live in my room and i have been on the lookout for eggs and i have fake ones because i dont need anymore birds lol. I started thinking maybe one bird may be sterile cause eggs never appeared days after the matings, just hopeful i guess. Anyway i havnt been paying proper attention to them for the last 7 or so days and today i noticed her sitting on 2 eggs and i have no idea when they were laid. My questions are is it too late to toss them? I am also worried about her cause shes underweight what can i give to plump her up ?
> Any advice is very appreciatted. Thanks.


I would just toss them. Don't want to overstress a hen who's underweight, and if you just saw them they're probably new. You can doublecheck by candling the eggs. (Go in a dark room and shine a flashlight's light through the egg so you can see inside.) 

Raw, unsalted Spanish peanuts are fattening. What are you currently feeding the birds, btw?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The best way to tell if the embryos have started to form inside is to hold the eggs up to a bright light (light bulbs work) and see if you can find a dark spot. If you do, then the babies have started to form and you shouldn't throw the eggs out. If you can't see the dark spot, then throw the eggs and replace them with the fake eggs.

As for the underweight problem, add some safflower or peanuts to their diet. They're rich in fat and will make them gain weight. Don't give them too much as they might become overweight! 

Also, make sure grit is available for them at all times. They need it to help them digest their food. And lastly, if at all possible, try to buy some crushed oyster shells since they are rich in calcium and it is good for the hen to have some while laying eggs.


----------

